
Show HN: Feather Bubble – interactive children’s stories - pcmaffey
https://www.featherbubble.com
======
kwc98
This is very nice. I really like the drawings and the page animations were
pleasurable. I did notice that my screen resolution seemed to cause a bit of
confusion, I would sometimes get the bouncing down arrow and other times there
was content below, but no bouncing arrow. This was overall great. Thanks for
sharing. (btw my screen is 1440x900)

~~~
pcmaffey
That’s helpful, thank you. Navigation and transitions will improve on native
platforms.

Also, I’ve gone back and forth on fitting each page into the viewport and
eliminating scrolling, as Im not sure 3-5 yr olds can grok it. The downside is
that it severely limits what control I have over the mise en scene. Curious if
you (or anyone else) has thoughts on that?

------
pcmaffey
Hi all, this is the pilot episode to an illustrated and interactive picture
book series I'm working on. Making it has been an opportunity to combine a few
things I love: writing, coding, illustration, and animation.

I'm beta testing the pilot online before distributing a fully featured app,
that will be home to all future episodes. So feedback is much appreciated!

The style is an attempt to channel the warmth of books alongside the
inventiveness of digital (eg. hand-drawn illustrations, gentle interactions,
stories inspired by the natural world)...while introducing kids to a healthy
relationship with the screen.

------
bassrattle
My 5 year old loves this and wants more!

~~~
pcmaffey
Thanks for that! It’s inspiring. Will make more ;)

------
mahesh_rm
TypeError: this.store.setEmail is not a function

~~~
pcmaffey
Thanks for the heads up! Fixed now

